# Converting a Rohloff hub to Quick Release



## Denis (Jan 7, 2004)

I am about to buy a used Rohloff hub that is not quick release (bolt on). It's a disc version, external shifter. 

Can these be (reasonable!) converted to a QR hub?

Thanks.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Denis said:


> ...Can these be (reasonable!) converted to a QR hub?


No.


----------



## Denis (Jan 7, 2004)

itsdoable said:


> No.


That's what I thought... Still went and got the hub, I'll guess I'll have to carry an extra wrench in my bag!


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I carry one of these - stubby wrench (15mm), most hardware stores have them, some sell then individually. Fits easily in the tool bag.


----------



## ALMEIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Denis said:


> I am about to buy a used Rohloff hub that is not quick release (bolt on). It's a disc version, external shifter.
> 
> Can these be (reasonable!) converted to a QR hub?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes!
Reasonable? Depends on the price you have to pay for the used hub.


----------



## Denis (Jan 7, 2004)

ALMEIDA said:


> Yes!
> Reasonable? Depends on the price you have to pay for the used hub.


Ok... How much is the conversion?

Denis


----------



## ALMEIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Denis said:


> Ok... How much is the conversion?
> 
> Denis


I don't know. Would recommend to send an email to Rohloff. And tell us, please.


----------



## bstiff (Jul 21, 2004)

itsdoable said:


> I carry one of these - stubby wrench (15mm), most hardware stores have them, some sell then individually. Fits easily in the tool bag.


Get a Jethro Tool, so you have some way to open your beer.

...unless you like beer in a can. Then, I guess it's just a cool, expensive wrench.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Denis said:


> Ok... How much is the conversion?
> 
> Denis


There is realistically no conversion.

The hub is built up around the axle, all the little gears and springs and the zillion other parts would have to be removed / rebuilt around the axle.

From what I've talked to the Rohloff guys here in the US about, they don't tear the hubs down that far. They just replace the guts as a unit. They would have to send the innards off to Germany to do this conversion, and I have this sneaking suspicion they'd first tell you "No," if not try to talk you out of it.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I actually asked Thomas at Rohloff USA about converting one a long time ago (the other way, from QR to TS), and he said they would just replace the internal mech (as it is built on the axle), the only thing you would get back that is original is the hub shell and end cap. In other words, you would pay for a new hub.


----------

